# 1999 Audi 1.8t engine question



## lordoftherings (Apr 25, 2004)

Afternoon,
I have a A4 with the 1.8t it is chipped with APR, has catback exhaust and a few other upgrades. 
Recently, it has begun to make a rather loud click noise upon start up and idle. It doesn't do it all the time. And it will stop usually after the engine has warmed up.
Does anyone know what it could be? Or how to fix it?
Thanks!
Nate


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: 1999 Audi 1.8t engine question (lordoftherings)*

Hi Nate, I suggest you pose this question in the A4 (B5) forum or the in the Technical Forums in the 1.8T forum. I doubt you'll get much of an answer here in the A3 forum. Good luck with the car.


----------

